

Show HN: An alternative to flickr's UI that focuses on learning photography - kailuowang
http://klekr.com
klekr is about a simple mission: helping users discover beautiful photos and expand their own tastes for photography.<p>How? It's based on a simple assumption: if you like the photos by a photographer, you may also like some of his/her favorite photos, and, even more importantly, you may conceivably learn to appreciate some of them that did not appeal to you at the first sight.<p>By displaying photos from photographers' works and faves together in a single personalized slideshow, klekr makes it a lot easier to see the favorite photos of your favorite photographers.<p>On top of this simple concept, klekr is developed with a number of unique features that make such photo discovery as easy as possible.
======
kailuowang
If you are interested in learning seriously in photography, you might like
klekr better. klekr is about a simple mission: helping users discover
beautiful photos and expand their own tastes for photography.

How? It's based on a simple assumption: if you like the photos by a
photographer, you may also like some of his/her favorite photos, and, even
more importantly, you may conceivably learn to appreciate some of them that
did not appeal to you at the first sight.

By displaying photos from photographers' works and faves together in a single
personalized slideshow, klekr makes it a lot easier to see the favorite photos
of your favorite photographers.

On top of this simple concept, klekr is developed with a number of unique
features that make such photo discovery as easy as possible.

